# flying doneks?



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

*bad homing ability?*

hi all, i was thinking of purchasing a pair of bald headed doneks and breeding them but i was told by many people doneks don't have very good homing ability and that if i chose to fly them i would need pigeons with good homing abilities such as turbits or tipplers to fly with them so they don't get lost. is this true? i was told by many breeders


----------



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

Im not sure about there homing ability but doneks tend to fly medium height and roll/dive down fast so they may split away from the tipplers or others and get lost that way. breed some back ups from them before you fly them just incase they get lost.


----------



## Danny Donek (Aug 16, 2011)

I have been breeding and flying doneks for 20 years. A good blood line of doneks will not get lost if flown in pairs or trips. tipplers are used to bring the doneks up faster. The homing ability of doneks are not the best but flying them on a regular improves them and you shouldn't have many problems. They are great flyers and very entertaining to watch come down.


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

Danny Donek said:


> I have been breeding and flying doneks for 20 years. A good blood line of doneks will not get lost if flown in pairs or trips. tipplers are used to bring the doneks up faster. The homing ability of doneks are not the best but flying them on a regular improves them and you shouldn't have many problems. They are great flyers and very entertaining to watch come down.


i am purchasing a pair of red baldies for $75 do you think thats a fair price?. the guy told me they're very good spinners and if you're not happy with them just bring them back


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

dragoons.izzy said:


> i am purchasing a pair of red baldies for $75 do you think thats a fair price?. the guy told me they're very good spinners and if you're not happy with them just bring them back


Post a pic of them when you get them.


----------



## rollerdoneks (Jan 20, 2012)

*Doneks*

I have been flying Donek's for 22 years and yes you do loose some to overfly's. These are mostly young birds not familiar with the loft area. So fly the young birds with older experienced birds and then still never let them get too high. Drop them for two to three months at this lower height. (200-300') Donek's are high flyers. I let my old trained 2-3 bird kit go up out of sight or nearly so. Then I show them my fantail droppers. Down they come. My goal is to have them drop non-stop in a tight spin with their wing closed. They will stop the spin and change the directional spin the other way maybe once or twice while diving down to the droppers.
There are several different types of Donek's and they do different types of gyrations while diving down to the droppers. Each loft has their own style or preference of birds. You are paying the feed bill so there is no right or wrong type of Donek.


----------

